# Tivo 4k Youtube TV integration issue



## steves3327 (11 mo ago)

Youtube TV not showing in tivo 4k guide 
Also under my service Youtube TV is not there to enable 

With? Please help


----------



## Dave2022 (3 mo ago)

Having the same problem. Support is useless with half of them saying this feature doesn’t exist even with it being plastered all over the TiVo.com home page. Hoping someone here has some ideas.


----------



## steves3327 (11 mo ago)

Thanks .. TOTAL JUNK .. I was a tivo FAN AND NO MORE ... TELL EVERYONE .. TIVO IS DONE! I just ordered a APPLE TV and I hate apple.lol


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

I am having the identical problem. I tried the support chat and was told to do all the things that are on the website. I installed YouTube TV app but it does not show up in My Services so I can't select it (therefore not in guide). I uninstalled and re-installed the YouTube TV app. I even tried creating a new TiVo account. I know this does work for some others and is very frustrating. Any suggestions will be appreciated!!


----------



## Dave2022 (3 mo ago)

I’ve decided to return mine after multiple chat and call attempts. Every rep I’ve spoken to doesn’t think this integration even exists even though it’s all over the TiVo homepage. Absolutely horrid customer service so I’m done like many others and it’s going back.


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

I have two Tivo Stream devices and both have You Tube TV in services and in my guide and work well. One of them I just got in September.and it works fine too. I was testing You Tube TV before dropping my cable and retire my Tivo DVR. I decided to drop cable and ordered two more stream devices. I can't get either to show You Tube TV in services. I got those on Amazon. They didn't even have the latest Tivo app software so I figured I would order two from Tivo and return the ones from Amazon. The ones from Tivo have the latest Tivo App. so I thought that was the issue (I should note the one I ordered in September was from Tivo and it worked with You Tube TV. right away) So the first one from Tivo I setup and it had the latest Tivo App but no You Tube TV in services. The second one I ordered from Tivo crashed when I installed You Tube TV and now no TV in my how will recognize it. Each TV says no HDMI device connected...I think that stream is toast. I've heard from some that the services can give the one that has the current update a few days to see if YTTV shows up before returning. I will for sure be returning the one that crashed. Kind of disappointed Tivo! I love the ones that have YTTV in the Tivo guide it make it so seamless. And the Tivo guide shows if the episode is new where as the YTTV guide does not.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rmaur34 said:


> The second one I ordered from Tivo crashed when I installed You Tube TV and now no TV in my how will recognize it. Each TV says no HDMI device connected...I think that stream is toast.


You can try doing a factory reset. Without being able to see anything, I admit this may be very difficult, because when I had to do a factory reset without the remote, it was difficult enough while I WAS able to see the screen. But, I had not known there were a certain amount of seconds for each step, so you might give it a try.


----------



## bmaur34_8820 (4 mo ago)

I did try a factory reset multiple times…without seeing the screen it was just too difficult. I’ll return it. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I wish I had looked at this forum before buying my Stream4K. Everything on the web, including TIVO ads, seems to indicate integration starting last Spring. I now watch TV through YTTV on a ROKU but for decades, I used TIVO boxes and love the guide. Well, no go. I get the same answer from Tech Support, "they are working on it". No better than ROKU for now but I sure would like to know when they expect the integration to be complete...


----------



## cjimshop (2 mo ago)

I have the same problem incorporating YouTube TV into the Guide. I filed a case with Tivo and got this response 11/9/22:
*This is a response to your concern about YouTube TV does not appear in My Services. This is a known issue that we are fully aware of. We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you and we are currently working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience.*


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

cjimshop said:


> I have the same problem incorporating YouTube TV into the Guide. I filed a case with Tivo and got this response 11/9/22:
> *This is a response to your concern about YouTube TV does not appear in My Services. This is a known issue that we are fully aware of. We apologize for the inconvenience this caused you and we are currently working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience.*


The strange thing is that are people who purport to have this working. If that is the case then the Tivo engineers had it working at some point. Do they need to reinvent the wheel???


----------



## cjimshop (2 mo ago)

larrysbrodsky said:


> The strange thing is that are people who purport to have this working. If that is the case then the Tivo engineers had it working at some point. Do they need to reinvent the wheel???


The only reason I bought the Stream 4k was for the guide and it's proposed app integration. Currently I'm back to using Apple TV 4K. I'll keep the Stream until they fix the problem.


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

I have 4 TiVo Stream 4k devices. Two have YTTV in my services and are fully integrated into the TiVo guide and searches. The two newest devices do not. Support emails me they are working on the problem.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

It just blows my mind that it works on older devices, but not the ones they sell now....and they cannot make the software/firmware match the older devices!


----------



## Rmaur34 (3 mo ago)

I agree and how hard can it be to fix? I don’t think they have much of a staff to work on it.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure when it happened but YouTube TV is now appearing in My Services in the Stream app/Guide. I was surprised that the Guide in the TiVo Stream app contains all the YouTube TV channels. I was hoping that the guide in the TiVo Stream app would carry over the customizations I made to the guide in the YouTube TV app. Am I missing something there? Anyway, progress, I'm happy to see YouTube TV appear in My Services


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

drebbe said:


> I'm not sure when it happened but YouTube TV is now appearing in My Services in the Stream app/Guide. I was surprised that the Guide in the TiVo Stream app contains all the YouTube TV channels. I was hoping that the guide in the TiVo Stream app would carry over the customizations I made to the guide in the YouTube TV app. Am I missing something there? Anyway, progress, I'm happy to see YouTube TV appear in My Services


Thanks for posting and reporting. I just checked my TiVo Stram 4K and I still don't see YouTube TV in My Services. I checked to see if an update was available, but it reports that it is up-to-date. 
John


----------

